# Бутик Интеллектуальной Собственности  БИС IN-KU > Детские сценарии, игровые блоки и песни от Аллы Евтодьевой >  Методическое и практическое пособие "Учимся петь и танцевать, играя"

## aichka

*Уважаемые коллеги, музыкальные руководители детских садов и студий!*
*Предлагаю вашему вниманию методическое и практическое пособие 
"Учимся петь и танцевать, играя!", которое очень поможет вам в вашей практической деятельности научить детей чисто, эмоционально и выразительно петь, с удовольствием и интересом осваивать танцевальные движения, превратить сухое разучивание движений в занимательную игру, весьма существенно пополнить детский репертуар новыми песнями, а также в занимательной форме познакомить детей с музыкальной грамотой.* 

 

*Книга -пособие включает в себя 3 части:*

*1 часть:*




*«Учимся петь, играя!»* *предлагает игровые практические приёмы, позволяющие развить музыкальный слух ребёнка при помощи игровых распевок.
Распевание рассчитано на осознанное озвучивание голосов героев знакомых сказок, предполагающих пение средним и высоким голосом.
Это пение по ролям, разыгрывание театрально- музыкальных этюдов при помощи голоса, мимики и жестов  действенно и качественно улучшает результативность этих игровых упражнений, позволяет детям быстро и успешно освоить технику чистого интонирования, артистизма в пении, способствует развитию как вокальных, так и театральных способностей ребёнка.
Пособие предлагает около 40 таких распевок - сюжетов с красочными иллюстрациями и нотными приложениями.*

*2 часть:*


 

*«Учимся танцевать, играя!»* *позволяет в игровой, занимательной форме, при помощи кукол: мальчиков по имени Шажок и Прыжок и девочки Пружинки усваивать музыкально- ритмические движения по каждой возрастной группе.
Пособие предлагает «Альбом по Стране движений» с подробными комментариями всех обязательных движений по всем группам и песенными приложениями, а также схему усложнения движений от младшей до подготовительной групп.*

*3 часть:*


 


*«Песенный календарь»* *включает в себя расширенный /более 50 песен/ авторский песенный репертуар для музыкальных занятий и детских праздников по темам:
- Осенние мелодии;
- Новый Год;
- Весенние мотивы;
- Выпускной утренник;
- Игровая музыкальная грамота.* 

*Стоимость электронного варианта книги- пособия в 3-х частях - 1500 рублей*
*
Запрещено к распространению в Интернете. 
Все авторские права защищены.*
*Оплату можно производить:*
*- через пополнение карты тинькофф, номер: 5536  9137 9197 8550*

*-через карту сбербанка, номер: 4276 1609 8060 0903

- через смс на номер 900, телефон: 961 125 9581*

*После сообщения об оплате на адрес:* aichka@yandex.ru
*с указанием ВРЕМЕНИ ОПЛАТЫ - чтобы не спутать ваш перевод с другим -* , *ссылка на выбранный вами материал будет в тот же день отправлена вам на ваш электронный адрес.*

----------

fy`rf (27.10.2020), Добрина (25.03.2019)

----------


## aichka

* Дорогие коллеги, музыканты, единомышленники!*
Одним из центральных и самых любимых разделов музыкального занятия  является пение.
Самое трудное в работе этого раздела – *развить  звуковысотный слух,* научить детей чисто петь, верно  интонировать, а без этого песня невозможна, ведь без чисто спетой  мелодии песня превращается в речёвку, скандирование слов под музыку.

Научить детей петь красиво и точно выпевая мелодию можно только при  условии системы занятий и использования продуктивных и эффективных  методических приёмов обучения.
Для чёткого и ясного понимания высоты звуков и их голосового  воспроизведения, для теоретического и слухового распознавания высоких,  средних звуков  и закрепления их на практике голосом,  и существует  раздел *«РАСПЕВАНИЕ»* 
*   Как правило, детям и их наставникам  очень нравится петь.
 А распеваться?*

Ведя диалог с детьми, мы выясняем: может ли спортсмен добиться рекорда,  если он не будет тренироваться?; сможет ли без подготовки лётчик поднять  в небо самолёт?; сможет ли портниха сшить бальное платье, если она не  знает, как вставить нитку в иголку? Конечно, нет. Тогда сможет ли певец  прекрасно исполнить песню, если он этому не учится и не упражняет свой  голос?
     Упражнения для голоса, а именно распевки, не всегда любят и  используют музыканты в своей работе, относясь к ним довольно эпизодично,  ссылаясь на нехватку времени - успеть бы остальное!  Но надо всегда  помнить, что относясь к этим упражнениям халатно, мы платим за это  большую цену – наши дети плохо поют, нечисто интонируют или "поют"  речитативом. 
Всякое явление имеет своё объяснение, свои  причинно – следственные связи.
Всё дело в том, что раздел* "распевание"- это  "белое пятно"  в программе музыкального воспитания детского сада, он  слабо разработан и имеет сравнительно небольшой репертуар.*
 Все мы выросли на "Музыкальном букваре" Н.А.Ветлугиной, и огромное ему  спасибо за эти упражнения. Но время не стоит на месте, и наша творческая  работа подсказывает нам новые пути и подходы в  обучении детей пению,  расширению репертуара и в этом виде деятельности.
  Ведь почему наши дети не любят раздел "распевание"?
 Для них он скучен, неинтересен, монотонен и не всегда понятен.  Диапазон, текст и вокальные позиции распевок довольно однообразны. И как  следствие этого, проходит эта часть музыкального занятия почти  формально, а,  главное, нерезультативно. 
*Но как же наши дети споют большие скачки в  песнях на сексту и даже септиму, если не будут этому обучаться?*
 Есть прекрасные вокальные упражнения, такие как "Птичка и птенчики",  "Качели", "Бубенчики" и т д. Н.А.Ветлугиной, их обязательно надо  продолжать использовать, _но их очень мало,  невозможно, в самом деле, практиковать только их все пять лет пребывания  в детском саду!_
 Как же сделать так, чтобы нашим детям  стало интересно заниматься  распеванием, а значит, и пение стало успешным?  Может быть, задуматься о  том, что мы имеем дело с детьми, а они больше всего на свете любят  играть.
 Так не воспользоваться ли этим и не совместить ли приятное с полезным? 
 Нетрудно придти к выводу, что чем интереснее, нагляднее, занимательней  процесс обучения, тем очевиднее результат.
      Вот почему я придумала *«ИГРОВОЕ  РАСПЕВАНИЕ»*

*ИГРОВОЕ РАСПЕВАНИЕ* включает в себя  два образа, две музыкальные фразы на высокое и  среднее звучание голоса. 
Я взяла знакомые и понятные детям сюжеты, героев сказок или образные  зарисовки, придумала для них лёгкий, понятный текст и мелодию в двух  регистрах: среднем и высоком.
*Наглядность и  образность* этих  картинок  помогает детям озвучивать  данных героев в  разных звуковых  позициях. *Контрастность этих образов*  помогает детям чётко сопоставлять и воспроизводить их голоса и, что  немало важно, *ИГРАТЬ в них.*
   Диапазон этих распевок  намеренно расширен, так как современные  детские песни предлагают нам интересные мелодии и, отнюдь, не в пределах  квинты.
 Поэтому, я считаю, что проходящие низкие и высокие ноты должны  присутствовать и в распевках, иначе как они будут чисто интонироваться в  песнях?
Дети озвучивают эти зарисовки из сказок, совершенно чётко понимая: что  Карабас-Барабас, Великан и сеньор Помидор будут петь именно средним  голосом, а куклы, храбрый портняжка, Золушка и бабочка – только высоким,  и стараются отобразить это голосом, одновременно изображая их в  театральном этюде.

*  Такое игровое распевание  многофункционально:*
1    Благодаря наглядности и игровой ситуации, оно развивает образное  воображение детей, осознанное осмысление детьми правильного выбора  голоса (среднего или высокого) в связи с озвучиванием знакомых  персонажей, т.е  .чистое интонирование.   
2   Формирует самоконтроль, умение анализировать своё пение и  пение  товарищей;
3    Развивает дикцию, артикуляцию, дыхание в пении;
4    Развивает творческие способности детей, формирует навыки  театральной деятельности, так как игровое распевание предполагает  разыгрывание 
ТЕАТРАЛЬНЫХ ЭТЮДОВ   с использованием различной мимики и жестов героев,
 пение по ролям.
           5   Игровое распевание может плавно перейти в музыкальную  игру, танец, повтор и закрепление музыкально- ритмических движений,   музицирование детей /смотри приложение/.

  Игровые распевки могут быть использованы, помимо своего основного  назначения, и в других частях занятия – ещё одно уместное  закрепление  голосом  средних и высоких звуков будет только на пользу, тем более что  это займёт всего полминуты и пройдёт в игровой форме, возможно, с  использованием атрибутов.
    Так, распевка "Дюймовочка и жук" может быть исполнена как  приглашение к парному танцу: в ритме польки или вальса, в зависимости от  изучаемого на данном занятии движения. Танец будет образно обыгран  этюдом: мальчики-жуки пригласят девочек-дюймовочек   на танец, спев свои  мини- партии в разных регистрах.
А распевки  :"Лиса и воробей", "Кот и мышка" и т.д. могут быть  восприняты не как распевки в чистом виде, а как игровые песенки, после  которых начинается подвижная игра в догонялки. Распевки "Грибы", "На  лесной поляне" логически и гармонично перетекут в музицирование и т.д.                                                                                                   Игровое распевание чрезвычайно нравится детям,  так как оно наглядно, понятно ребятам, проходит в игровой форме и, как  показывает опыт, *является весьма результативным в  достижении контрастного интонирования,  которое так  необходимо в ПЕНИИ.*
Дети воспринимают *игровое распевание как  первую из песен* и ждут его с нетерпением. Чередование  распевок и смена иллюстраций только подогревает интерес детей к этому  виду деятельности, делая его занимательным и творческим!
=============
Я подобрала и отредактировала в формате А4 красочные картинки знакомых детям сказок и интересных сюжетов; придумала им стихотворный текст и мелодию в *среднем и высоком* *регистрах.* И теперь дети осознанно озвучивают голоса этих персонажей, одновременно изображая и играя в них, используют мимику, жесты и атрибуты/шапочки/. Подумайте, тут *совершенс**твуются и театральные навыки, и голос, и дыхание, и дикция*. Результаты превосходят все ожидания, т.к. детям *интересно распеваться*.Если вам интереснен этот приём в обучении-   пишите: aichka@yandex.ru  Жду с нетерпением!

----------

Добрина (25.03.2019)

----------


## aichka

Девочки! Все, кто просил дать несколько примеров игрового распевания из моей книги"Учимся петь и танцевать, играя!(1 часть).Все страницы и иллюстрации в книге размером А4. Всего распевок,а,соответственно и картинок по популярным русским и волшебным сказкам около 40 примеров.
[IMG]http://*********ru/724223.jpg[/IMG]

----------

Добрина (25.03.2019)

----------


## aichka

Девчонки, поверьте, проверено и перепроверено на практике: чем раньше дети будут пробовать петь высоким голосом, тем лучше, вспомните знаменитую распевку"Птица и птенчики"! Это "чик-чирик" я еще пела в детском саду. Я говорю вам из опыта работы: распевки-"Лиса и воробей", "Кот и мышка", "Колобок", "Маша и медведь" и.т.д. дети в младшей группе поют на раз! А заодно и закрепляют знание любимых сказок. А уж за лисичку-вообще без проблем! Нельзя же быть такими педантами, вы попробуйте и убедитесь- эта несчастная "соль" для них -не проблема.Ну, не берите эту распевку, или измените мелодию лисы... я предлагаю вам принцип в обучении пению: на игровом сюжете развивать звуковысотный слух. Самое главное, что детям это интересно, они воспринимают игровую распевку, как первую из песен, и  часто говорят:"А мы ещё про Золушку не пели..." Я эти картинки к распевкам помещаю в группе в музыкальный уголок, и воспитатель говорит что дети играют с ними с удовольствием, переодеваясь в персонажи и подражая голосам:театрализованная деятельность+ пение!

----------


## belta123

Аллочка!Большое спасибо за книгу!Первое впечатление,такое,что создана она с большой любовью, в её создание вложено много тепла и души.Великолепные цветные иллюстрации,большое преимущество,что они крупные,во весь лист,хорошо будет детям видно,не надо к каждому подходить показывать.Поиграла песенки.Мне очень они понравились, мелодичные,напевные.Самое главное - все незнакомые,новые.Ни сколько не пожалела,что заказала себе эту книгу.Думаю она будет приятным подарком всем, кто работает с детьми (и не обязательно только в детском саду.Многие песенки можно петь и в школе).Теперь надо на занятиях с детьми опробовать,тогда поделюсь впечатлениями.

----------


## Leelya

*aichka*,
 Алла! Получила вашу книгу!!!! Огромное спасибо! Я тоже начала уже использовать распевания! Все очень интересно! СПАСИИИИИИИИБОООООО!!! :Ok:

----------


## Херсон-75

Я в диком восторге! еще не все скачалось, но то что я прослушала - просто и гениально! Очень-очень хочу тоже приобрести ваши издания! Только не говорите, что украинкам это не возможно, не разбивайте мне сердце! Пожалуйста, и мне всего и побольше. С искренним уважением и неменее искренней любовью! Херсон-75!

----------


## Ульбинка

Аллочка, я тоже хочу работать по такой книжке. Пожалуйста и мне!!!

----------


## elka

Алла, разрешите поблагодарить вас за замечательньное методическое и практическое пособие "Учимся петь и танцевать играя"!  Теперь и я тоже имею возможность познакомиться с вашим опытом работы. 
Соглашусь со всем, что  у вас замечательный песенный репертуар! Но самое ценное для меня то, что вы в своей книге указали путь, пройдя который, можно научить детей петь  чисто, понимая содержание. Связывать слова и музыку воедино. А над этим надо потрудиться.  Вы предлагаете очень много игровых приемов, а это то, что необходимо в работе с детьми. Ведь мы все прекрасно знаем, что игра - это основной вид деятельности детей дошкольного возраста. А сколько дидактического материала! Именно дидактика помогает нам развивать детей, приносит им радость в обучении.  А такой раздел, как песенное творчество, в связи с праздниками, часто западает у музыкальных руководителей, или проходит однообразно. Ваши 10 советов юному композитору   и дидактический материал позволят  разнообразить работу в этом направлении.  Благодаря вашим творческим идеям, можно интересно   обучать детей разным движениям.
 Я пока еще знакомлюсь с вашей книгой. Но  уже точно знаю, что многое буду использовать в своей работе. Не исключено, что благодаря вашим идеям, интересному дидактическому материалу  у меня появится что-то свое, ведь  творчество никогда не бывает на пустом месте.  Я обязательно поделюсь с вами. Всем, кто приобрел такую замечательную книгу, я  предлагаю тоже поделиться своими идеями, рассказать о том, как методы и приемы, предложенные автором, помогают в работе. Какие пособия появились. Конечно, для этого нужно время, но ведь нас  никто и не торопит. 
Алла, спасибо за калейдоскоп замечательных идей! Будем воплощать.

----------


## Lusik

Добрый вечер! Хочу ещё раз поблагодарить Аллочку!Дело в том, что с песенками мы познакомились - они чудесны!!! А вот к распевочкам я, честно скажу, относилась с недоверием...Скачки, диапазон...Но! Вот прошли все праздники,утренники и можно наконец-то позаниматься от души!Разучиваем  попевочки...У меня просто нет слов!!! Дети поют с таким удовольствием!Они точно интонируют, передают характер,повадки! И все хотят продемонстрировать свой талант!Такое оживление в зале!!!Детишки просто радуют своими успехами и возможностями!!!
*СПАСИБО ВАМ!!! И НИЗКИЙ ВАМ ПОКЛОН!!!*

----------


## fox14

> Алла, низкий поклон за ваш труд! Интереснейшая методика!
> Мы картинки чаще использовали в музыкально-дидактических играх, а вот распевание - это да!
> Но не все распевки подойдут для дошкольников. Например, "Лиса и воробей" - не возьмут дети соль малой октавы, а если транспонировать на три тона вверх, то не возьмут фа второй октавы. Охрана детского голоса - тут уж не поспоришь.


Специально привела цитату своего сообщения с первой страницы этой темы, чтобы сегодня опровергнуть свои слова.
Алла, долго изучала твою книгу. Всё никак не осмеливалась начать по ней работать. 
Но после просмотра твоих занятий по видео я вдруг так осмелела, что сегодня начала с распевки "Лиса и воробей". И что вы думаете, девочки? Мои дети взяли эти низкие нотки!!! А с каким интересом они пели по ролям парами - один ребенок за лису, другой за воробья!!!
Алла, у меня появилась сегодня реальная надежда, что я смогу тоже научить своих детей петь чисто при помощи твоей методики.

Алла, еще я хочу применить твою идею со значками-наградами. Вот только думаю из чего бы мне их сделать, чтобы их было много, так как это должно быть в системе, а не изредка.

----------


## aichka

Леночка! Улыбка не сходит с моего лица! Как мне приятно читать эти строки! Я очень хорошо помню это твоё первое обращение ко мне и уже тогда зауважала тебя за принципиальность и убеждённость, и совершенно не обиделась, просто сразу почувствовала в тебе личность! Как приятно поговорить с коллегой на равных и по существу!
 Если честно, я вообще даю эту распевку малышам на тон выше- 
в "Ре мажоре", ( на видео это слышно), но боялась печатать в книге эту тональность- думала, что будут ругать за превышение диапазона у малышей.( всё-таки "ре" второй октавы, думала- заклюют меня девчонки!) А дети легко берут эту "ре", да ещё сами стали добавлять в конце :"чик-чирик"( на "*ре"2!!!)* Я не боюсь петь с малышами сразу высоко- ведь именно в младшей группе идёт упор на звукоподражание: мышат, цыплят итд. А ещё обрати внимание- как малыши визжат, когда играют в догонялки, радуются или просто балуются, это же "сигнал дельфина"! *Значит, природа позволяет им брать высокие ноты!* Конечно, нельзя этим пользоваться в большом количестве! Фанатизм плох в любом деле! Но смотри, что я  прочитала у одного умного _профессора вокала (цитирую):"Эксперемент в дошкольных учреждениях Москвы показал, что , что качество звуковысотного интонирования тесно связано с использованием голосовых регистров: 1) в фальцетном регистре добиться чистоты интонирования легче, чем в каком-либо другом;
 2) неумение правильно интонировать мелодию даже простой песенки происходит чаще всего из-за использования детьми исключительно грудного механизма голосообразования. 
..  Если учитель сумеет настроить голос такого «гудошника» на фальцетное звучание, то его звуковысотный диапазон резко раздвигается вширь,  и ребенок сразу начинает правильно интонировать, хотя и непривычным для него тоненьким голосом за счет фальцетного режима голосообразования.
 Однако появившееся умение правильно интонировать в фальцетном регистре необходимо еще раз закреплять на последующих занятиях, пока оно не перейдет в навык при любом способе голосообразования"..._
Я когда это прочла, у меня как будто глаза открылись! Значит, я интуитивно всё правильно делаю! Можно спорить и не соглашаться на этот счёт, но я уверена в одном: 
*если в младшем возрасте ребёнок голосом не скользит по этой диапазонной шкале, то научить его потом в старшем- весьма проблематично, если вообще возможно..* Убеждалась в этом сто раз !
Спасибо тебе за эту поднятую тему и за пересмотр своего отношения к ней!
Только истинно мудрый человек может изменить своё мнение и честно сказать об этом! Моё уважение к тебе увеличилось многократно!

Увлеклась... а насчёт поощрительных значков: у меня 5 групп, я обращаюсь через воспитателей к родителям и они ( видя у своих детей
эти значки реально на руках) печатают их сами- кто на работе, кто-дома, ведь сейчас принтеры- не проблема), и у меня этих нарезанных ноток, букв, сердечек, туфелек, книжечек - бесконечный поток от родителей всех групп! Ещё соревнуются- кто красивей символ найдёт в инете - как дети малые...

----------


## Валиулина Ирина

Ой,Аллочка,я вас нашла! О ваших распевках,так это отдельный разговор.Я как с ними познакомила своих ребятишек,так мы с трудом стали укладываться во врмени проведения занятия,ребята просто жаждают их исценировать,да я ещё стала на распевочки мультимедийку вводить,так у нас это стало любимым раздельчиком в занятии.Спасибо за вашу работу,а теперь и Лена идейку ещё подбросила,молодцы!

----------


## fox14

Хожу вторую неделю, как шальная... :biggrin: Голова слегка кружится от успеха! 
Занятие, составленное по сюжету распевки "Лиса и воробей", провожу до сих пор... Не одно и то же, конечно, как в конспекте было. Просто оно постоянно обрастает какими-то новыми событиями, которые иногда предлагают сами дети.
В нескольких группах родители хлопали мне на занятии. Такое, у меня, девочки, впервые за всю практику.
Это еще раз говорит о том, что родителей надо не бояться приглашать на занятия. Знаете, какими восторженными взглядами и улыбками они потом провожают при встрече, после посещенных занятий! Это дорогого стОит!
*Дети действительно с огромным интересом, а самое главное с более чистой интонацией стали петь!!! Причем, заметьте, девочки, прошло ведь всего 3 занятия, как я ввела впервые распевание по методике Аллы.*
*Аллочка, вспоминаю тебя каждый день после проведенных занятий! Спасибо тебе еще раз и низкий поклон!!!*

----------


## a_k_gib

*Рецензия на методическое и практическое пособие по обучению дошкольников пению и движению в игровой форме
Часть 2 "Учимся танцевать, играя"*

*Основываясь на педагогическом опыте в работе с детьми, можно отметить, что наиболее трудоёмким и, вместе с тем, интересным является процесс  развития танцевальных способностей дошкольников.

"Появление" методического пособия "Учимся..." А.А. Евтодьевой в поле зрения педагогов-практиков - ЯВЛЕНИЕ, я бы сказала, "СВЫШЕ".

Пособие наполнено любовью к детям и страстным желанием содействовать их гармоничному развитию по законам Красоты, Любви и Добра!

Хочется отметить особенности содержания и организации материала пособия. Каждый раздел начинается с подробных методических указаний для педагогов. Это очень ценно для музыкальных руководителей.

В пособии представлен перечень и схема усложнений музыкально-ритмических движений по всем возрастным группам.

Игровая форма проведения занятия, представленная в пособии вызывает желание самой превратиться в обучаемый объект.

Особо хочу отметить, найденный автором, способ стимулирования интереса дошкольников к музыкально-ритмической деятельности (Волшебная туфелька).
Предложенную автором систему поощрительных знаков, я бы рекомендовала использовать всем педагогам. Так как стимулирующий эффект даст рост познавательной активности детей на музыкальном занятии.

Дидактический материал в виде кукол считаю прекрасной авторской находкой, позволяющей интересно и грамотно подходить к вопросу  разучивания музыкально-ритмических движений.

И наконец, использование в работе "Альбома путешествий в страну движений" по всем возрастным группам является ярким проявлением любви и уважения к маленьким человечкам - нашим детям.

Автор, используя в своей работе яркий, подробный и поэтапный план работы по ознакомлению, развитию и закреплению с детьми музыкально-ритмических движений, добивается исключительной результативности.

Свидетельство тому - прекрасные танцевальные композиции, представленные автором на форуме.
*
*Я благодарю судьбу, которая соединила меня с Аллочкой Евтодьевой!

Успехов тебе, родная!
**
И дальнейших творческих успехов!*

----------

olunia (19.01.2020)

----------


## aichka

*Дорогая Альфия!*

Спасибо вам большое за такую серьёзную и грамотную, продуманную и объективную резенцию! Случилось то, чего я ждала в глубине души так же, как  мнений по песенному вопросу. Я очень рада, что девочки стали применять мои распевки, песни, что дети стали лучше и чище интонировать, для меня это просто-глоток свежего воздуха!
А движения, то есть, 2-я часть пособия, как-то незаметно ушла в тень.
 И вот, наконец, средней части книги - "Учимся танцевать, играя", дал оценку человек, для которого танцевать  -  как дышать!
 Мы все знаем Альфию как прекрасного педагога, хореографа, глубокого теоретика, добросовестного, тонкого и творческого практика, умного и интеллегентного музыканта, поэтому получить похвалу именно от неё - большая честь !
Я бы очень хотела, чтобы игровые приёмы обучения* движениям* стали столь же действенными в работе музыкальных руководителей и давали такую же результативность, как и обучение *пению!* 

P.S.Хотела ответить ещё вчера, на эмоциях, но сервер был постоянно перегружен!

----------


## Вера Чурикова

Алла Анатольевна! Спешу поделиться радостным известием: получила Вашу книгу сегодня. Столько замечательного материала и всё в одной книге - спасибо Вам огромное, распевочки с детьми уже поем, завтра постараюсь начать разучивание песен к выпуску. Я в восторге от всей проделанной Вами работы! Хочу пожелать Вам в дальнейшем творческих находок!

----------


## echeva

Аллочка! Наконец этот волшебный сборник у меня! Жаль, что я познакомилась с тобой,моя хорошая, только в конце года.....Но зато точно знаю, что в следующем году я подкована на все 100%!!!!! Начну внедрять прямо со следующей недели! Как здорово-опять что-то новенькое! И замечательно полезное и нужное!!!!!!
Здоровье тебе, наша трудяжка! Успехов и счастья!

----------


## Мелодия69

Уважаемая, дорогая Алла Анатольевна!!! Наконец-то я получила Вашу книгу! Я представляю, сколько восторженных откликов Вы получаете, но...а как же иначе! Все выходные я только что и делаю - впитываю каждое слово, каждое Ваше высказывание! Не примите это за простую лесть, но других слов я не нахожу - Ваше пособие, оно на самом деле призвано пособлять (помогать) всем музыкантам, и молодым специалистам и даже "акулам" в деле муз.воспитания! Все очень доступно, практично и наглядно! Всю книгу я заламинирую и она будет служить  мне и моим воспитанникам долго-верой и правдой...Про распевание....Я, как вокалист ох, как это понимаю, что без "разогревания" горлышка,голоска не получится красивая песенка...Я тоже всегда беру распевочки, только у Вас они ОЧЕНЬ многофункциональные , да еще и наглядные, тут и развитие памяти, и цветовосприятие, и игровые, и развивающие творчество, и что ОЧЕНЬ ценно - они способствуют раскрепощению эмоционально зажатых детей! Благодаря Вашему бессценному пособию я встаю  на ступень выше в своей работе и беру завышенную цель, к которой необходимо стремиться! Желаю Вам дальнейших творческих успехов! [IMG]http://*********org/448034m.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Лилия79

Алла, огромное спасибо за книгу, т.к. она у меня в электронном варианте, то я сбросила ее на флешку, и сегодня на занятии "Веселый воробей"  использовала первую попевочку, а картинку показала на компьютере, потом танцевали танец "Воробушек". Дети были в восторге, говорили - еще хочу, даже воспитательница ("зорка" наша) и та улыбалась.

----------


## notka47

*Я сегодня получила книгу Аллочки!!! Рада, как ребёнок! Теперь буду изучать и внедрять в работу опыт мастера!!!! Алла Анатольевна спасибо большое!!!!*

[IMG]http://*********ru/1179453m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## laks_arina

[IMG]http://*********ru/1221049.png[/IMG]

Аллочка, милая!!! Сегодня получила Вашу книгу - нет слов!!! Интуитивно я догадывалась, что именно такие книги нужны нам, музыкантам-дошкольникам. Но Ваша книга превзошла все ожидания и мечты!!! Супер!!! 

СУПЕР!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :Aga:  :Aga:  :Aga:  :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:

----------


## baterflay-13

Аллочка, вы же знаете - я Ваша поклонница, с удовольствием бываю на Вашей страничке, читаю и размышляю, прикидываю на себя... И давно хотела сказать - Ваши посты - это НЕЧТО! Я бы рекомендовала молодым педагогам (и не только, и нам, стажистам это нужно) распечатывать Ваши посты и вешать в кабинете на стену для поднятия духа! Иногда все не так, и настроение на нуле, и детки не радуют, и воспитатели норовят слинять с занятия....Читаю и слезы на глазах - ТАКОЙ человек и педагог поддерживает, одобряет, поднимает дух, хвалит! Растут крылья и хочется и хочется и хочется! Дай Вам Бог здоровья и творческих свершений!
Девочки, поддерживаете?:smile:

----------


## Notka Fa

> Девочки, поддерживаете?


Конечно! Я все посты Аллы копирую и собираю в отдельную папку. Хотя и не стажистка, а рада поучиться у такого педагога.

----------


## Валерия Вержакова

> Девочки, поддерживаете?


Я себе сделала книжку-методичку из постов Аллы Анатольевны, скопировла, распечатала, сделала в виде брошюры... Такую информацию не найдешь нигде. Ни в одной методике...Четко, конкретно, понятно, доступно. Ответы на самые "каждодневные" вопросы. Получилась не просто брошюрка, а настольная книга музыкального руководителя, которую, я надеюсь, буду постоянно дополнять.  :Ok:

----------


## надежда16

Здравствуйте  Алла  Анатольевна! Не  могу  удержаться,  так  хочется  поделится  успехами  ребятишек.  На  занятиях  стала  применять  ваши  распевки  и  к  моему  удивлению  они  стали  тянуть  верхние  нотки,   о  чем  раньше  я  только   мечтать  могла!  Сначало  не  получалось, не  было  слитности  в  пении, мелодию  не  чисто  пели,  а  сегодня  они  меня  порадовали,  так    аккуратно, без  напряжения  спели  распевку  "Лисичка  и  воробей"  и  дотянули  верхнюю  нотку,  я  радовалась  как  ребенок! СПАСИБО!!!  :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 
 Алла  Анатольевна,  можно  ли  применять эту   распевку  детям,  которые  сейчас  перешли  из  первой  младшей  группы  во  вторую  младшую?  Я  пока  применяла  со  старшей  группой.

----------


## aichka

*Надюша!* Ты не представляешь, как я рада, что игровое распевание помогает развитию у твоих детей звуковысотного слуха! Уже столько наших коллег, музыкантов, подтверждают это, что уже не приходится сомневаться, что игровой  подход к развитию слуха имеет явные результаты!  Именно во 2 младшей группе я и беру всегда распевку "Лиса и воробей" (посмотри видеозанятие в младшей группе), она и по образам, и по мелодике подходит этому возрасту. Одновременно начинают прививаться навыки театрализации: мимика и мягкие жесты хитрой лисички - и порывистость и смелость храброго воробья. А дальше уже- и "Кот и мышка", и "Маша и медведь", и т д.
Главное- не упускать и не игнорировать игровое распевание на занятиях, всего-то несколько минут- а результат в дальнейшем пении - на лицо!

----------


## SvetaH

Дорогая наша, Аллочка Анатольевна! Ещё раз хочу поблагодарить вас за вашу книгу. Скажу честно, приобретя её летом изучила, пропела всё сама - и после стандартного распевания (от попопевок и других, без скачков) показалось что не получиться у детей так быстро переходить от низких нот на высокие.  Но вы знаете у них буквально на втором занятии начало получаться. И у меня теперь меньше времени уходит на объяснении распевания, достаточно показать картинку, как они понимают без слов. И заметила, что чем младше дети, то чище они поют. (Пока мы начали с "Лиса и воробей"). А вот со старшими немного сложновато, но не в плане попевок, её они поют нормально (но не хорошо), а в самом пении - они такое ощущение что говорят на распев, но не поют, не говоря о том чтобы чисто вести мелодию. А то чтобы они могли бы повторить мелодию вместе со мной, это вообще проблема. Я муз.руком в этом саду работаю 2 года, и их я не начинала вести. Пыталась, если мелодия высоко, просила дать свой голосок птичку, и они начинали пищать, но интонируют всё равно фальшиво и не так как надо. У меня получается что средние (2 группы) лучше поют чем старшие дети. И как с ними работать я не представляю. Если учесть что на дополнительные занятия с этими группами времени  у  меня нет. Посоветуйте, что можно сделать в рамках занятия. 
P.s:  Может это подбор детей такой.(Хотя когда работала давно в доме культуры, вела группу девочек нач.классов, даже делала двухголосие, и они заняли 2 место на районном конкурсе. А с этими детьми не получается). Извините за такую сумбурную просьбу. Просто как объяснить не знаю.

----------


## aichka

*Светочка!* 
Вот вы сами и ответили на свои вопросы: вы *не вели этих детей* с младшей группы, когда закладываются навыки чистого интонирования, то есть, получается, что те годы-младший и средний возраст, был упущен вашим предшественником, а теперь, в старшем возрасте подчищать чужой брак в работе- очень трудно! Тут нужно терпение, время, ещё раз терпение и обязательно игровое контрастное распевание на каждом занятии! Много времени упущено, навык не сформирован, поэтому придется дожидаться результата дольше, чем хотелось бы... хотя, знаете, у меня тоже была такая ситуация, когда я пришла подрабатывать в другой сад, а там- дети "пели", как раненые динозавры... и только благодаря игровому распеванию дети стали понимать разницу в голосе, и пение их улучшилось на порядок уже через пару месяцев... 
Вы сами говорите, что малыши уже реагируют голосом на высокое и среднее звучание, значит уже, практически, есть гарантия, что они запоют чисто в будущем. Только, пожалуйста, не оставляйте эти совсем недолгие- 1-2- минуты игрового контрастного распевания, и сами убедитесь, как это поможет вам в дальнейшем! Навык будет формироваться и закрепляться, а потом уже практически автоматически голос будет подниматься по мелодии вверх в пении.
Я, например, малышам, постоянно в пении разбираю песню "по скелетику", то есть- ну, например: куплет звучит средним голосом, а в припеве- высокие звуки, скачки.( И тоже замечала, что в распевке- дети очень хорошо и *заметно* меняют голос со среднего на высокий- наверное потому, что перед их глазами иллюстрация, и они пытаются озвучивать голоса персонажей картинок!, а в пении это куда-то пропадает!)* Так, значит, и в пении- надо  воспользоваться этим зрительным игровым приёмом, немножко направить  детей!*

Ну, например, вы использовали распевку*"Маш**енька и медведь*", при переходе к пению песен, мы оговариваем, что* и средний голос- мишеньки, и высокий- Машеньки - мы забираем с собой в песенки.*
И вот, когда поём куплет- *средним* голосом, обращаете внимание, что мы этот *средний голос у кого попросили?-* *у мишеньки.*А *при переходе к припеву- чей голосок нам поможет?-Машенькин, высокий..* *То есть начальную связь распевок и песен надо у малышей сохранять*, а когда к старшей- подготовительной группе навык сформируется- надобность в этом детском приёме отпадёт сам собой!

----------


## ahiles

*Уже неделю работаю по книге Аллы Анатольевны, поем осенние песенки, распевки - это вообще что - то, воспитатели не узнают своих детей, оказывается многие детки так зажаты, а здесь они начали раскрываться, им очень нравится, дети довольны, воспитатели довольны,ну а про меня и говорить нечего, я в полном восторге.
Спасибо нашему  волшебнику -  Алле Анатольевне !!!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## Села

Уважаемая Алла Анатольевна! Огромное спасибо за ваш труд!!! Обязательно расскажу своим коллегам в Иркутске о Вашей  удивительной книге. Удачи и творческого вдохновенья!

----------


## Lana9370

Вот это чудо!  Только заказала- и уже получила! Алла Анатольевна, премного благодарна! А как красочно! Думаю, детки будут в восторге. Пока в отпуске, есть время досконально во все вникнуть. Большое человеческое Вам СПАСИБО!!!

----------


## Томчи

Здравствуйте,Уважаемая Алла Анатольевна!Прекланяюсь перед вашим талантом,это просто чудо какое-то.Как дети преображаются вовремя пения ваших песен,они все превращаются в настоящих артистов.Моя заведующая была в шоке,а родители тем более,после выпускного.Да...думаю в школе они не получат столько эмоций ........Очень хочу попросить у Вас книги в электронном варианте.Пожалуста,если это возможно.Буду радовать и дальше своих деток.Заранее большое СПАСИБО!!!!!!!

----------


## bluecat

Здравствуйте, дорогая Алла Анатольевна! Весь вечер просидела в Вашей темке и взволнована вашим ответственным отношением к своему делу, к детям, вашим искательным творческим характером. Хотелось бы приобрести ваши книги и попытаться хоть чуть-чуть приблизиться к идеалу. Заранее спасибо!

----------


## Римма1961

Здравствуйте, Алла! Хочу выразить вам благодарность за ваш сборник"Учимся петь и танцевать, играя." Пока я работаю по сборнику по пению со своим хором. Во- первых, детям очень интересно петь, глядя на иллюстрации. Во-вторых, попевки мелодичные, доступные, быстро запоминающиеся,интересные детям. В общем, мои детишки просто"Балдеют" от ваших попевок и просят петь ещё. И ещё я заметила, что мои дети наконец -то запели! Я никак не могла "вытащить" их голоса. И это благодаря вашему таланту! Спасибо вам!!!

----------


## Саби

Аллочка, дорогая. здравствуйте! Меня зовут Роза, я из Татарстана, может и вспомните..я приобретала у вас сборник попевок и песен. ОГРОМНОЕ, ПРЕОГРОМНОЕ СПАСИБО за тот сборник, как он мне помог и помогает в работе! А как нравится деткам! Даже один папаша идет по садику и поет:"Ну-ка сяду на пенек..." Это значит ребеночек дома занимается с ними! Ну я очень рада! А теперь вот все говорят о вашем новом осеннем сборнике, я тоже ХОЧУ!!!!!!!!!!! Напишите, пожалуйста, как можно его приобрести, сколько стоит? Очень жду ответа! Заранее благодарна! Роза.

----------


## rodes

Здравствуйте!
       Хочу поблагодарить вас за ваш труд и за вашу книгу, которую у вас заказывала-Учимся петь и танцевать, играя! Чудесно!!! А еще ваша идея с оркестром металлофонов- ЭТО КРУТО, я использовала в этом году на выпускном, родители были так впечатлены и воодушевлены, тем, какими музыкальными могут быть их дети, это потрясающе) 
      СПАСИБО ОГРОМНОЕ!!!

----------


## Svetikovazp

Здравствуйте, Алла Анатольевна, вот я наконец то и добралась до форума.

Получила ваше пособие - читаю каждый день, это что то нечто!!! У меня нет слов .... Спасибо вам! Это просто безценный материал и падарок для меня!

А песенки - волшебная сказка!

*СПАСИБО!!! СПАСИБО!!! СПАСИБО!!!*

----------


## DMarinos

С большим удовольствием использую материалы книги Аллы!!!! Игровое распевание - ну просто находка!!! настолько помогает в работе - детки действительно стали брать высокие нотки, стали отличать низкий средний и высокий звук. По полочкам разложены музыкально-ритмические движения, и музыкальный материал песенный - бесценный! Спасибо Вам, Аллочка!!!!  Я приобрела еще и видео-семинар по музыкально-ритмическим движениям, он дополняет книгу!!! Можно воочию увидеть "правильность" выполнения движений.  Семинар это вообще чудо!!! Настолько все красиво преподнесено, и грамотно!!!! Музыка великолепная звучала, прояснила для себя некоторые движения, например, правильный шаг польки!!! А пение какое это все сопровождает -чудесное!!! Спасибо вам, Аллочка, огромное!!! Получила от просмотра такое удовольствие!!!

----------


## Тиса

Такие отзывы восторженные, что мне захотелось тоже приобрести пособие "Учимся петь и танцевать, играя". Как это сделать? Подскажите, Алла Анатольевна!

----------


## aichka

> Такие отзывы восторженные, что мне захотелось тоже приобрести пособие "Учимся петь и танцевать, играя". Как это сделать? Подскажите, Алла Анатольевна!


Леночка! Спасибо за отзыв и за желание приобрести пособие!
Спасибо девочкам, по отзывам которых вы уже поняли, что НЕ пожалеете о приобретении... :Ok: 

А приобрести - крайне просто:

 Через пополнение карты Visa  

Номер карты: *4276 8220 1186 1800*

Через БАНКОМАТ. Вставляете свою карточку, выбираете в меню "Платежи и переводы" а потом - "Перевод средств". Откроется окно, чтобы написать номер карточки, на которую вам нужно перевести деньги, пишите сумму и переводите деньги.

Или - в любом Сбербанке России вам можно подключить бесплатную услугу «Сбербанк он- лайн» - и вы сможете мгновенно со своего компьютера перечислять деньги со своей  карточки – на мою карточку – это очень удобно и быстро


 Как только вы напишите мне о том, что деньги высланы- я тут же пришлю вам ссылку на книгу!

Спасибо и Удачи!

----------


## Тиса

Дорогая Алла Анатольевна! Содержание книги-супер, очень нужный, творчески и грамотно составленный материал, который, несомненно, станет огромной помощью в работе любого музыкального руководителя. Я рада, что у меня есть Ваше пособие. С П А С И Б О !!!  С понедельника начнем-с! А фонограммы песенок по тому же пути приобретать? 
Елена.

----------


## Лильчик

Алла Анатольевна, я частый гость в Вашей сокровищнице, большое спасибо, :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  аж дух захватывает сколько у Вас всего нового, интересного, важного, необходимого для работы.
Скажите, пожайлуста, затрагиваете ли Вы в Ваших авторских разработках (пособии) возраст с 3 до 4 -х лет.  Очень хочу деток научить петь, а не знаю с чего начать. :Tender:  Спасибо.

----------


## aichka

> Скажите, пожайлуста, затрагиваете ли Вы в Ваших авторских разработках (пособии) возраст с 3 до 4 -х лет. Очень хочу деток научить петь, а не знаю с чего начать. Спасибо.


Здравствуйте, Лилечка! Спасибо вам за интерес к пособию и  за доверие!

Отвечаю: ну, А КАК ЖЕ! *Именно с 3-4 лет* необходимо начинать развивать в детях и слух, и чувство ритма, и артистизм! Всё в комплексе - по отдельности  нельзя - именно в синтезе этих способностей и родится артистичный маленький  певец и танцор!

Если начать заниматься позднее, то результат, конечно же, всё равно будет, но придётся приложить больше усилий и терпения! А сейчас, пока детки маленькие- они как пластилин: бери и лепи! Только самой нельзя лениться... а то у меня часто спрашивают: "Алла Анатольевна, ну, почему у вас дети так хорошо поют? Мы тоже так хотим!" Спрашиваю: "Игровым распеванием занимаетесь с ребятами?" Они: "Да некогда, то одно, то другое...".

Ну и как тогда они запоют у вас? Если вы их не тренируете в пении? Если просто учите слова и скандируете под фонограмму?

Никогда не поверю, чтобы 1 минуту на занятии не найти - чтобы распеться и акцентировать внимание на среднем диапазоне и на высоком... ещё раз сделать акцент на это... вода камень точит... у детей доходит до автоматизма - поднимание голоса до верхнего регистра... только вспомнишь распевку и скажешь: "Попросите голосок у воробышка или у мышки из нашей распевки!" Всё! Как волшебной палочкой взмахнула- голоса поднялись!

Посмотрите, Лилечка, вот тут я примерно распределяла *распевки из моего сборника по группам:*

http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...B8#post4131290 

*И по движениям* в игровой форме: в сборнике разобраны досконально и подробно ВСЕ движения ПО ВСЕМ ВОЗРАСТНЫМ ГРУППАМ, начиная с младшей!

В разделе "Учимся играть, я уже показывала эти видео, но, наверное, в этом разделе - " Методическое и практическое пособие "Учимся петь и танцевать, играя""  им самое место - как иллюстрациям к материалу пособия!

Итак: вот с чего мы начинаем...

*" Игровое распевание с малышами"*

----------


## aichka

И к чему приходим:

* ЭТО ТЕ ЖЕ ДЕТИ, ЧТО И НА ПЕРВОМ ВИДЕО, но уже не в младшей, а в подготовительной группе!*

*"Игровое распевание с детьми подготовительной группы"*

----------


## Terely

Наконец то у нас отменили карантин, начались занятия и я уже 3 занятия позанималась игровым распеванием! Мне очень понравилось, а детям еще больше! Они так старались, и смешно им было, когда мальчики поменялись с девочками и пели за Машу, а девчата за медведя  :Grin:  мальчишки старались тоненько петь, и эмоционально получилось. Здорово в общем, спасибо большое! Будем петь дальше, еще и танцами займемся, хотя у нас хореограф в саду есть. А сколько песен в комплект входит!!! Замечательное пособие, всем рекомендую! И очень надеюсь, что мои ребятишки тоже будут петь чистенько и эмоционально.

----------


## rossiyanka

Просматриваю постоянно,Аллочка,Ваши странички,сокровищницу,видеоматериалы,комментарии форумчан и хочется еще раз присоединиться к высказываниям педагогов о пособии "Учимся петь и танцевать,играя!" Учим детей петь много лет,применяя все известные способы,методы,приемы и вот вдруг предлагаем ребятишкам "Игровое распевание": музыкальные диалоги,вопросы сказочных героев: "Ах,принцесса,как спалось?Что случилось?Что стряслось? На камнях я почивала,все бока себе намяла!" + иллюстрации и видим большущие глаза детей! "Нам читали эту сказку,но???" "Да-да,ребятки! Вот вам ответ на ваше "но"-это музыкальные вопросы-ответы!" Да и слово необычное- "почивала",знакомое слово-"намяла" обескураживают детей!Игровые импровизации позволяют воспринимать комплекс средств выразительности певческой деятельности:и музыкальных и внемузыкальных(особенно невербальных).Настолько практичный материал,работающий с первых занятий с детьми!Перепели почти все песни с осени до выпускного утренника!"Наковали" медалей-орденов за успехи в пении-танцах из пособия!Радости и удивлению нет предела!Желаем,Аллочка,Вам творческих успехов "до небес" и дарим Вам Орден Сердца,пронзенного стрелой! Вы сразили нас своей Одухотворенностью!!!

----------


## Шевячок

Не сразу я начала пользоваться распевками,боялась,что ли...немного выдержала паузу и началось!поем их 3 месяца и уже я слышу в детских голосах совсем другое!не поверила бы,если бы раньше сказали про такой краткий срок! в средней и старшей группе поем на каждом занятии,деткам очень нравится.А сегодня записала все картинки из книжки  на флешку,будем еще и их рассматривать.Пособие супер! Алла Анатольевна,каждый раз вспоминаю вас добрым словом!

----------


## aichka

> Не сразу я начала пользоваться распевками,боялась,что ли...немного выдержала паузу и началось!поем их 3 месяца и уже я слышу в детских голосах совсем другое!не поверила бы,если бы раньше сказали про такой краткий срок! в средней и старшей группе поем на каждом занятии,деткам очень нравится.А сегодня записала все картинки из книжки на флешку,будем еще и их рассматривать


Людочка! Спасибо вам огромное за добрые слова! Я очень рада, что  вы решились взяться за распевки, и что ребяткам вашим понравилось заниматься игровым распеванием! 
А уж то, что голоса "сдвинулись" и стали подвижнее - это просто замечательно! Значит, цель уже практически достигнута!

Теперь только не бросайте эти занятия и увидите плоды своих усилий очень и очень скоро в ещё бОльшей степени!...
Но, я думаю, вам бросить заниматься игровым распеванием уже и сами ребята не дадут!  :Nono: 
Обычно они сами просят спеть игровую песенку, чуть не по заказу: "А когда мы будем петь про кота"? "А про принцессу ещё не пели.."
Им это интересно, потому и результат есть - вот голоса и поднимаются вверх, и перестают басить..

Время играет нам на руку - даже спустя летние каникулы, вы уже на первых занятиях услышите, как ребята вспомнят эти распевки и то - КАК И ПОЧЕМУ, КАКИМ ГОЛОСОМ нужно петь за этих персонажей!

А картинки- конечно, покажите, для ребят это - как манок! С картинками они ещё живее перевоплощаются в этих героев, им ещё понятнее - как должен меняться голос, озвучивая этих героев!

Людочка, спасибо вам ещё раз и желаю вам успехов, пусть ваши ребятки поют - как соловьи!
 То ли ещё будет - вот увидите! :Yes4:

----------


## Еленас

У меня тоже теперь есть волшебная настольная книга "Учимся петь и танцевать, играя! " Дети с удовольствием поют распевочки! Замечательное сочетание мелодии и текста! Очень хорошо запоминаются! А еще, дети инсценируют (жесты, мимика, голос)- и это все за минуту распевки! Детям очень нравится! Просят спеть еще и еще !Спасибо, Алла Анатольевна за Вашу великолепную книгу, за Ваше творчество!!!

----------


## tolga

Здравствуйте, Алла! Получила ваше пособие. Огромное спасибо! Даже не думала, что так быстро получу. Правда, сразу не было возможности ответить. Уже  успела изучить. Книга просто супер! Так давно хотелось поменять распевки, а здесь такое!!! Все просто, доступно, ярко, интересно! Сейчас я в отпуске, как только выйду на работу, сразу буду обязательно использовать во всех группах.О результатах сообщу. Вашу просьбу выполню, но буду рекомендовать приобрести вашу книгу у Вас, если Вы не против. Ещё раз СПАСИБО!!!

----------


## kapitoshka3

Уважаемая Алла Анатольевна! Огромное Вам спасибо за Вашу книгу! Изучаю, не могу оторваться! Ваша методика очень проста и доступна, в этом и есть ее гениальность! 
Аллочка Анатольевна , Вы Человек с большой буквы! Я преклоняюсь перед Вашими профессиональными и человеческими качествами!

----------


## aichka

> Подскажите, пожалуйста, как сделать "Девочку-пружинку" да и "Мальчиков тоже"


Ларочка! Уже столько вариантов девочек Пружинок и Мальчиков Шажков и Прыжков предлагали девочки - свои варианты - писали мне и в личку, и в тему, и по электронке! Такие умнички и выдумщицы!

А суть - одна: у Девочки Пружинки ножки должны быть сделаны из пружинок ( из спиралек от тетрадей), чтобы дети видели, как у неё ножки сгибаются - пружинят, приседают! Сзади у куколки находится пазик - в котором бумажный  рычажок ходит вверх и вниз - сгибая и разгибая эти ножки - пружинки!

И такой же принцип оправдания своих имён - Прыжка и Шажка - у кукол -мальчиков!

А Шажка ножки движутся вперёд- назад - скрепленные на шарнире у основания, но брючки загораживают это соединение, а у Прыжка одно колено - сгибается - поднимается и опускается ( соединение в колене), которое тоже прикрывают брючки.

Но даже если вы сделаете Прыжок и Шажок статичными - ничего страшного.. ведь они нужны только для игрового обучения движениям и для анализа детей- из чего, из каких составляющих строится то или иное движение.

А вот Девочка Пружинка должна быть с подвижными ножками - точно! Ребята просто обожают эту свою подружку и легко пружинят вместе с ней, понимая на ощупь - ЧТО такое Пружинка!

Удачи!

----------


## insuminka

Добрый вечер, сегодня книжка Аллочки прилетела в Германию, буду пытаться учить немецких деток по такой замечательной методике. Но нужно сначала тексты перевести на немецкий язык :Grin:  
Аллочка, спасибо огромное, уже изучаю книжку и мне всё очень нравится!!!Завтра распечатаю и на уроки.  :Tender:  :Tender:  :Tender:  :Vishenka 33:  :Vishenka 33:  :Vishenka 33:

----------


## aichka

> Здравствуйте!
> Не подскажите как приобрести ваши материалы, если я заграницей. Спасибо


Здравствуйте, Леночка! В нашем "полку" прибыло!

Как я рада, что моя книга- пособие расширит свою "географию" - она уже полетела и в Англию, и в Израиль, и в Германию, и в США, и в Италию... не говоря уже о Литве, Латвии, Белоруссии и Украине - это такой счастье!

А теперь возможно она попадет в Канаду? Я очень рада!

В этом вам поможет администратор нашего форума - Марина Зайкина, обратитесь, пожалуйста, к ней!

http://forum.in-ku.com/member.php?u=29 

Спасибо вам за обращение! Мне очень приятно!

Почитайте отзывы девочек, работающих по моему пособию, и вы убедитесь в результативности методики!

С уважением Алла.

----------


## пиаф

Дорогая, чудесная Аллочка!! Какое счастье,что Вы среди нас! Спасибо  за страницы Вашей  волшебной книги, от которой невозможно мне было оторваться,  читала-перечитывала до ночи, пропевала все песенки, плакала, смеялась, всплывала поплавком, как в детстве, и покачивалась на теплых волнах..,тихо радовалась за тех деток-малышей, которых Вы наполняете так щедро, светло, полно, терпеливо и пламенно! Сколько же в этом Любви и Добросердечия, Вы дарите красоту, вдохновение, резонанс, Со-звучие..)))  Невыразимое, что мимо слов, между строк..  Когда просматривала видео, аж подпрыгивала и подпевала, подпевала и подпрыгивала! Вот что Вы сотворили!  Мне кажется, что Вы поражены Красотой и желанием этим поделиться, вот так удивительно ! настроены к Миру, а деточки это очень чувствуют, глаза их горят,души распахиваются, интерес нарастает. Это Счастье, петь свою песню, как птица. Пойте её!   Самое солнечное - Спасибо за взаимодействие , за возможность прикоснуться к Вашему, Аллочка, Творчеству, за Легкое Дыхание, которым  напитываете нас!!!!!!  Вы - настоящая, живая)))))). С благодарность и восхищением, Лена Г.

----------


## Zoya-Mirem

Здравствуйте, Алла Анатольевна!

Огромное спасибо за книгу! Это бесценный материал, которого (согласитесь) всегда не хватало. К сожалению репертуар распевок для детей был очень ограничен. А теперь! Ярко, красочно, доступно детям! Поем с удовольствием! Восторг и благодарность Вам, Алла Анатольевна! С уважением, Зоя.

----------


## Tasya835

Уважаемая Алла Анатольевна! Огромное СПАСИБО за Ваше творчество!!! Получила Ваш сборник, второй день сижу, не могу оторваться... с понедельника уже начну заниматься с детьми. Дорогие коллеги, я обращаюсь к тем, кто ещё не приобрёл сборник "УЧИМСЯ ПЕТЬ И ТАНЦЕВАТЬ ИГРАЯ", Вы действительно не пожалеете! Такого материала Вы нигде не найдёте! Я понимаю, в наше время очень много мошенничества, особенно в интернете! Но на нашем форуме такого не бывает! Отправив деньги, я через минуту уже получила материал и прыгала от радости!!!
Дорогая Аллочка, ЗДОРОВЬЯ Вам и творческих успехов!!! С Ув. Наташа

----------


## Шалтырка

Уважаемая, Алла! Получила пособие, но сразу не ответила, т. к. хотела написать после занятий с детьми. Прекрасное пособие! Нисколько не пожалела, что его приобрела. Дети в восторге, результат виден сразу! Очень вас благодарю! Вашим деткам очень повезло, что у них есть ВЫ!!!  Успехов вам и здоровья!!!

----------


## tolga

Здравствуйте, Алла! Вот уже третий месяц поём Ваши распевки во всех группах. С каким удовольствием дети их обыгрывают, стали петь чище благодаря таким замечательным приёмам.А какие прекрасные песни!!! Дети с восторгом пели осенние песни, сейчас разучиваем новогодние и получаем массу удовольствия. Огромное Вам СПАСИБО!!! Я просто счастлива, что познакомилась с Вами!

----------


## Tetya Muzika

Уважаемая, Аллочка Анатольевна! Спасибо вам огромное за пособие!!! Я изучила его - это просто клад!!!! Мы уже с детками подг. группы начали разучивать распевку "Снежная королева" - дети в восторге!!!! Они, оказывается (!)ещё и очень неплохие артисты!!! "Вытащить" это просто в стихах или в ролях - всегда проблема, а здесь они так входят в образы Королевы и Кая, что остается только прослезиться!))). СПАСИБО ВАМ ОГРОМНОЕ ЗА ВАШЕ ТВОРЧЕСТВО!!!!!

----------


## ttanya

Алла Анатольевна! Спасибо огромное за Вашу книгу, которую я имела счастье приобрести у Вас на курсах.  Это одна из жемчужин Вашего творчества. 
Дорогие коллеги! Мы с моими детками уже более семи лет поем распевочки и песенки Аллы Анатольевны, гуляем по ритмическим музыкальным дорожкам. А в конце занятия детки с нетерпением ждут,  у кого же сегодня пополнится копилочка орденов. У детей появились и мимика, и жесты, и чистота интонирования. Начинаем петь распевки с младшей группы (конечно не все, а более доступные для этого возраста), обыгрываем их. Детки справляются и с текстом, и с мелодией. А как все ребятки любят их  инсценировать! Мальчишки поют голосочком Дюймовочки и кукол,-и никто не смеется над этим, а девочки партию Карабаса-Барабаса или жука и наоборот.... И попробуй пропустить распевание- дети сами напомнят, потому что это занимательно, увлекательно, сказочно и деткам это очень нравится. А ведь детей не проведешь. 
 Методика игрового распевания работает на все 100%. Советую- приобретайте , вы не пожалеете, увидите положительные результаты не только в пении, но и в движениях, в мимике, в передаче различных образов. 
 Алла Анатольевна! Спасибо! Спасибо! Спасибо!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## aichka

> Алла Анатольевна здравствуйте. хотела бы спросить распевки в книге" Учимся петь играя" вы используете во всех группах , как вы их распределяете по всем группам.? не могут же петь дети одну и туже распевку в младшей и подготовительной группе.


Оксана! Вы молодец, что интересуетесь и пытаетесь систематизировать распевки, распределить их по группам,это очень похвально!

Конечно же, в подготовительной группе ребята не поют распевки малышей!

Хотя для хохмы,  :Taunt:  я как-то у больших ребят проверила- помнят ли они распевки из своего горшочного детства?
 - ведь такой методический приём существует - закрепление и возвращение к прошлому репертуару!

И вы знаете- помнят! И с таким удовольствием, а, главное, с таким КАЧЕСТВОМ спели - сердце и слух радовались!

Распевки эти знакомы детям по сказкам, и, используя взаимодействие с воспитателями - очень логично петь распевки из тех сказок, которые дети по программе проходят в группе или просто эти сказки читали им взрослые...

Сколько раз так здорово получалось, что мы с воспитателем поговорим- какую сказку они с детьми сейчас читают - и на музыкальном занятии используем именно её - удивлению и счастью детей от такого "совпадения" нет предела!

А потом воспитатель мне рассказывает, что закрепляя сказку, пересказывая её, дети в группе превращаются в маленьких музыкальных артистов и поют, и играют в распевку в игровом уголке, самостоятельно распределяя роли...

А как меня  так порадовала моя напарница - Наташа, когда в сценке "Колобок" на Новогоднем утреннике , она взяла  мою распевку на момент встречи колобка с разными зверятами.. и эта распевка звучала как маленькая песенка- приветствие, что очень украсило стихотворный текст сценки..

Оксаночка, я дам вам ссылку на сообщение, где я говорила о распределении распевок по группам, может быть, вам пригодится!

Но, повторяю, это не строгое распределение!

Меняйте местами, возвращайтесь к пройденному, или опережайте возраст - смотря какие дети- по возрасту и способностям, и, смотря какие задачи вы ставите в распевании: 

-отработать просто контрастное звучание среднего и высокого регистра голоса,
- или вам нужно отработать для будущей песни - скачки в мелодии, или взятие сразу высоких нот..

Я старалась написать распевки в игровой форме на все случаи - на все варианты  певческих навыков, чтобы детям было интересно учиться петь!

Посмотрите подробнее тут, да и  на других страничках мы много говорим о распевании:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4131290

----------


## aichka

> Алла Анатольевна, пособие "Учимся петь и танцевать, играя" существует только в электронном варианте или его можно как-то получить и в печатном виде? Я случайно "обнаружила" Вас и Ваши творения на просторах интернета и теперь просто не нарадуюсь. Я ХОЧУ получить все!!! Поэтому почти в каждой темке есть мои послания к Вам! Спасибо. С уважением Татьяна.


 Танечка! Спасибо вам и за интерес к моему пособию!

Книжного варианта, к сожалению, уже не осталось - книга очень быстро "разлетелась", потому что тираж был небольшой, экспериментальный. 
Но книга в электронном виде сделана очень качественно, это не  сканированный вариант, а документ, сделанный в формате PDF, с яркими иллюстрациями и нотами. В книге очень много конкретных и полезных методических приёмов, которые ОЧЕНЬ помогают мне работать и достигать моим детям прекрасных результатов в пении и танцах, а не та "вода", которую печатают наши теоретики... 

Я, прежде всего - практик, поэтому прекрасно понимаю, что именно ПРАКТИЧЕСКИЕ советы нужны музыкантам, поэтому старалась быть по максимуму конкретной!

Девочки - музыкальные руководители детских садов и студий, которые приобрели книгу- очень довольны! 
Уже многие музыканты и в России, и за рубежом- Англия, США, Италия, Польша, Израиль, Болгария, Германия, и конечно же, Украина, Латвия, Литва и Белоруссия, занимаются по моей методике и пишут отзывы, что удивляются столь быстрому эффекту: буквально через несколько занятий у детей улучшается исполнительская деятельность и в пении, и в танцах! 

Буду рада, если и вам понравится моя методика, а её результаты- можно увидеть на моих видео в ютубе:

http://www.youtube.com/user/aichka1

----------


## Xeni

Алла Анатольевна! получила вашу книгу.. как красочно...интересно....сколько методов и приемов... .большое спасибо!.думаю,что она мне поможет в моей работе!!!

----------


## Angel_A

Сегодня был первый день моей новой вокальной жизни в саду! До 4 утра читала, смотрела, впитывала, слушала, запоминала, неустанно восхищаясь талантом и любовью к детям! Спасибо Вам за все! Дети были в восторге от распевок, плакали от выпускной песни (и воспитатели напару), я сама вся в эмоциях! очень им понравилось играть! А до этого брала скучные свои, с училища, распевки. Вроде пели, но не так восторженно! Я благодарна до небес!

----------


## stella722

Алла Анатольевна, огромное СПАСИБО за Вашу книгу :Ok: . Это просто чудесная палочка-выручалочка. Я просто преклоняюсь перед Вашим неисчерпаемым талантом! И отдельное СПАСИБО за документацию, в которой Вы делитесь своим опытом чему должен научить педагог так называемая "схема усложнения", это так ценно новичку!!!

----------


## Инна Корепанова

Алла Анатольевна! Вчера получила Вашу книгу! Пока только пробежала глазами, но уже в восторге! Именно то, что я и искала. 
Дело в том, что я ещё и не работаю с детками, но с сентября пригласили в детский садик музыкальным руководителем. Образования специального нет, но есть любовь к музыке и детям. Поэтому, конечно, я сразу в интернет. 
Материала, очень много, но ни в какую систему все это не укладывалось. И вскоре заметила, что среди просматриваемых роликов большая часть особо понравившихся являются Вашими. Но мысленно для себя их откладывала в сторону, потому что казалось всё сложным. Больше всего удивило, что выступают не избранные "звёзды", а все дети, и выступают с огромным интересом. Начала интересовать Вашим творчеством, попала на этот сайт. И о, чудо!!! Оказалось, что Вы не только работаете, творите, но ещё и щедро делитесь своим талантом со всеми интересующимися!!!! Огромное Вам спасибо. 
Решила начать именно с этого пособия. Всё очень доступно, интересно. У меня есть ещё немного времени на изучение, подготовку наглядных материалов и т.д. Надеюсь, вскоре получится  обогатиться и всеми другими Вашими материалами. 
Еще раз, Огромное спасибо за Ваше творчество!!!

----------


## Алсу мус

Уважаемая Алла Анатольевна.я бы хотела приобрести пособие "Учимся петь и танцевать играя".как возможно это сделать?

----------


## aichka

> Уважаемая Алла Анатольевна.я бы хотела приобрести пособие "Учимся петь и танцевать играя".как возможно это сделать?


Уважаемая Алсу! Спасибо вам за желание приобрести моё пособие!
Постараюсь вам посоветовать: если у вас есть отделения Сбербанка, то можно отправить деньги по любой системе перевода денег в Россию, девочки из Казахстана пересылают мне деньги по системе "колибри" - вы зайдите в любой банк и спросите у оператора - какие виды перевода денег  в Россию у них есть, выбирайте наиболее удобный для вас! 
В любом случае, вам нужно будет сообщить в банке только мои ФИО - Евтодьева Алла Анатольевна ( только не путайте буквы в фамилии  :Nono: )
Если что - пишите мне aichka@yandex.ru 

C уважением Алла.

----------


## aichka

*Игровое распевание из моего пособия "Учимся петь и танцевать, играя" в исполнении детей средней группы*

*Игровое распевание "Репка"*




*Игровое распевание "Кот и мышка"*

----------


## aichka

*Игровое распевание детей в исполнении детей подготовительной группы*

*Игровое распевание " Котёнок и божья коровка"*



*

Игровое распевание "Карабас- Барабас и куклы"*

----------


## Дарья Сергевна

Алла, здравствуйте! Хочу приобрести ваше пособие "Учимся петь и танцевать играя". Напишите пожалуйста актуальные реквизиты карты Сбербанка) Если у вас есть книга - очень хотела бы купить именно книгу, если нет - то в электронном виде)
Спасибо.
Дарья.

----------


## aichka

> Алла, здравствуйте! Хочу приобрести ваше пособие "Учимся петь и танцевать играя". Напишите пожалуйста актуальные реквизиты карты Сбербанка) Если у вас есть книга - очень хотела бы купить именно книгу, если нет - то в электронном виде)
> Спасибо.
> Дарья.


Дашенька! Спасибо за желание и интерес к моей книге!
К сожалению, её можно приобрести только в электронном виде, книжный вариант закончился...

Содержание книги и реквизиты- вот здесь:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=138779 

С уважением Алла.

----------


## инна65

как приобрести вашу методику в Украине. Спасибо за ответ заранее

----------


## aichka

> как приобрести вашу методику в Украине. Спасибо за ответ заранее


Инночка, спасибо вам за интерес к моей методике! 
Девочки с Украины посылают деньги мне прямо на карточку  Visa Сбербанка России -через Приватбанк! 
Номер карточки: 4276 8220 1186 1800
Причём высылают гривны, а приходит на карточку перевод в рублях!
Спасибо вам ещё раз!
С уважением Алла.

----------


## Akkulina

*aichka*, Алла Анатольевна отослала денежку на пособие, жду с нетерпением! посл. цифры карты - 8453 в Омске было 12 часов 12 минут. Заранее спасибо!!!

----------


## aichka

*Обучение музыкально-ритмическим движениям в подготовительной группе при помощи игровых приемов- кукол: Шажка, Прыжка и Пружинки по игровой методике "Учимся петь и танцевать, играя!"*

----------

алла9 (04.09.2017)

----------


## aichka

*Ещё парочка игровых распевок из моей книги"Учимся петь и танцевать, играя"!* :Ok: 

*"Храбрый портняжка и великан" и "Лисичка и бабочка"*

----------


## Katushka-91

Здравствуйте! Скажите пожалуйста, а можно получить Вашу книгу не в электронном варианте?

----------


## aichka

> Здравствуйте! Скажите пожалуйста, а можно получить Вашу книгу не в электронном варианте?


Катенька, я высылаю книгу именно в электронном виде, книжный вариант уже давно кончился, а новый тираж очень дорог!

Книга в электронном виде сделала очень красочно, аккуратно, в формате PDF!

----------


## Ольга Рогуленко

Алла, сделала оплату Вашего пособия. Жду ссылку на скачивание. E-mail - tema.rogulenko@mail.ru Заранее благодарю.

----------

aichka (17.07.2016)

----------


## aichka

> Алла, сделала оплату Вашего пособия. Жду ссылку на скачивание. E-mail - tema.rogulenko@mail.ru Заранее благодарю.


Олечка, спасибо! Выслала вам на почту!

Буду рада, если игровые методы и приемы из моей книги пригодятся вам в работе!

С уважением Алла.

----------


## alenatolik

Алла Анатольевна, перевела вам деньги за пособие. Мой адрес  alena-tolik@yandex.ru

----------

aichka (03.09.2016)

----------


## aichka

> Алла Анатольевна, перевела вам деньги за пособие. Мой адрес alena-tolik@yandex.ru


Спасибо большое, Алёна! Отправила вам ваш заказ на электронку!

Буду рада, если книга поможет вам в работе, и её игровые приемы помогут вашим ребяткам лучше петь и танцевать, обучаясь- играть! :Yes4:

----------


## Люстапильда

Приобрела недавно пособие, просто в восторге, замечательные и интересные распевки, красочные рисунки к ним, необычный подход к обучению движений. Думаю детям будет очень интересно заниматься. Алла, спасибо вам огромное!

----------

aichka (03.09.2016)

----------


## Wero4ka K

Алла, хочу приобрести ваше пособие, проживаю в Австрии, но книга в электронном варианте, как я поняла? Подскажите технические моменты,- у меня есть карта сбербанка. Мой адрес wera_@list.ru 
С уважением, Вера

----------


## aichka

> Алла, хочу приобрести ваше пособие, проживаю в Австрии, но книга в электронном варианте, как я поняла? Подскажите технические моменты,- у меня есть карта сбербанка. Мой адрес wera_@list.ru
> С уважением, Вера


Верочка, спасибо вам больше за интерес к моей игровой методике! Границы интереса к книге расширяются, и я очень этому рада! :Tender: 

Книга сделала очень качественно, в формате PDF  :Ok: 

Если у вас есть карта сбербанка, то проблем с оплатой не будет!

Посмотрите здесь в самом низу сообщения способы оплаты и номер моей карты:

http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=138779 

После оплаты я в тот же день вышлю вам книгу на вашу электронную почту!

С уважением Алла.

----------


## Викотуся

Здравствуйте, Алла! Оплатила сегодня,02.11.16 с карты ....8103 в 18:14:33 за пособие "Учимся..."и сценарий новогоднего утренника.Отправила письмо на aichka@yandex.ru.Жду с нетерпением!!!

----------

aichka (02.11.2016)

----------


## aichka

Виктория, книгу вам отправила ещё в 17.52 ( мск) ,жду уточнения по поводу сценария!
 Подробности содержания сценариев написала в письме!
Спасибо, жду!
С уважением Алла.

----------


## swetlanahoh

Алла Анатольевна! Спасибо огромное за такой замечательный сборник. 
Давно мечтала его приобрести и О, ЧУДО - я обладательница этого сборника! 
Всё так интересно! 
Теперь и мои детки смогут распеваться по новым песенкам, развивая свою интонацию, и всё это именно, играя! 
Они так любят песенки-сравнения, и вообще петь красивые детские песенки! 

А какие красивые иллюстрации к распевочкам! А танцевальные герои - просто чудесны. Спасибо Вам, Алла Анатольевна!

----------

aichka (21.09.2017), Vitolda (01.10.2017)

----------


## Татьяна Улитенко

спасибо вам! желаю успехов в творчестве!

----------


## fy`rf

Какой вы проделали огромный труд! Спасибо вам!!

----------

aichka (31.10.2020)

----------

